# Strip Clubs



## azhubby (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wondering how many couples have ever visited a strip club together. If so what the wives thought or how did it make you feel watching your man get a dance from another woman. If he got one. Husbands were you uneasy taking your wife into a place like that. Me and My wife have only gone once with another couple and I did not get a dance. However we surprised my wife with one and she laughed all the way through. On a good note we had great sex that night.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wife and I have been a few times - a couple times with others and once on our own.

No dances for anyone when we were out with others.

When we went alone, she/we got a lap dance. I was going to just watch, but we had to both pay so I could go back in the room with her. I ended up getting a little lap time too.

We picked a girl we both thought was attractive. I'm pretty sure my wife enjoyed it - probably not as much as I did. And she wasn't laughing about it either.

Its something I'd like to do again. It's probably the closest I'll ever get to fulfilling any kind of "watching my wife with another" kind of fantasy.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

We 've gone a few time it was kinda hot and strange at the same time. I always let her pick the girl who wil give me a dance, for some reason she picks the one with the biggest breast  lol . It's even better when u pick a club that's connected to a sextoy shop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

My hubbs and I havent gone, but I REALLY want to. I think the whole experience would be awesome, plus getting a lap dancing would be a turn on for me as well as him.....

Idk if it would be weird for either of us, I think that if we did though, he would have to let me pick out the chick for my to be cool with it...... i guess that would be a perk for me being the wife


----------



## azhubby (Jan 28, 2010)

SweetiepieMI said:


> My hubbs and I havent gone, but I REALLY want to. I think the whole experience would be awesome, plus getting a lap dancing would be a turn on for me as well as him.....
> 
> Idk if it would be weird for either of us, I think that if we did though, he would have to let me pick out the chick for my to be cool with it...... i guess that would be a perk for me being the wife



Have you told your hubbs you would really love to go. I know it is not something I would not feel comfortable just taking my wife to if I did not know she wanted to go. The only reason me and my wife went to one is because the other couple we are very good friends with wanted to go and it just kind of happened. 

I have never been much of a strip club guy myself but it is way hot to go with the wife. If you kind of break the ice to him he may be more up to taking you. I know I could never just take my wife to one with out knowing her feelings about it first.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Husband & I were invited by friends, He ended up LOVING it, I let him get a Lap dance , 1st time I ever felt a tinge of jealousy over my husband in our entire marraige, but somehow I LIKED it, and it made me "want him" more, hard to describe, all I can say is - it wasn't a bad thing, for us. 

At this club, the women can go along & watch the Lapdance, but I opted not too, never have yet. But I did watch one with a male friend, I felt awkward watching, not my cup of tea. 
It is a classy place where many women go with their men. Mind you, we are in our 40's & this is not something either of us have EVER done in our past. 

I loved his lustful mood when we got home that night & said We can go back any time you want! and have been doing so occasionally for months. My sex drive is higher than his (1st time in our marraige), so giving him this little dirty pleasure, doesn't really bother me , it even helps me! As long as he still shows me I am his queen. 

But I must admit, one night I did get a little upset with him, he was thinking we may never go back, it was a special night with a featured Stripper, he was just taking it all in, not realizing he was not paying much attention to ME. After getting back from a Lapdance, our friend says to him "Aren't you forgetting something" - "a Kiss" (he meant giving ME a kiss & the husband thought he was talking about the stripper). This did not sit well with me, and so we faught a little after this night. Husband isn't much of a talker, so this did not help matters. But he realized he needs to show me a little more affection when I am there with him - a little more talking, touching, etc, and we still kept going. He was very willing to never go back, But I wanted too, to make up for that night. And all has been well. We can laugh about it now. 

I enjoy watching the men's reactions , it is always fasinating seeing how WILD young men get when they 1st go to a Place like this. And seeing the bachelor parties, when the bring the guy up on stage. I enjoy the dance moves too. 

I don't think all stripper clubs are created equal though, this one is known as one of the classier in our area. We have no desire to try any others. I know this is just a phase for us, this will come to an end, it was exciting for awhile. Now, we just go with a group of friends for a night out - very occasionally.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea, Ive joked about it with my hubs before, but never really seriously said i want to go...... Im thinking about taking him for his birthday tho  I think it would be a awesome surprise for him


----------



## PepsiGirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I have never been with my man, but I would if It ever came up. I would be mad if he went behind my back, and hid it. I dont think theres anything wrong with him going, as long as hes honest about it.


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

I could never go to a strip club with my wife. I wouldn't set myself up like that. It would be an argument waiting to happen. Going to the strip club just isn't worth the agony to come after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

Two words: amateur night!


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

for my hubby's b day we went and we were both very disappointed.
I hope to find a better one for us on our anniversary


----------

